# Lefty Changin' Colors!



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I noticed it a couple weeks ago, but in the sun you can really tell I don't know how well you'll be able to see it in these photos but he was blue, now hes blue with like gold flares? lol. Why?

And heres a few of Z as well.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Luna is the same way there are so many dilutes of blue which i believe is a dilute of black just as seal is { seal is the black but with red or blue highlights in the light not a true black} Luna has almost red in her coat when she is out in the sun she isnt a smokey blue as some of these blues are, its just part of the color. I personally like it its different and we get comments on her color all the time . I find in summer she gets a bit more of the red in her maybe from the sun winter she tends to go more grey blue.


----------



## Karmatic Misfire (Aug 15, 2011)

I think your pup is gorgious! And the color makes a unique flare! Beautiful puppy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Luna is the same way there are so many dilutes of blue which i believe is a dilute of black just as seal is { seal is the black but with red or blue highlights in the light not a true black} Luna has almost red in her coat when she is out in the sun she isnt a smokey blue as some of these blues are, its just part of the color. I personally like it its different and we get comments on her color all the time . I find in summer she gets a bit more of the red in her maybe from the sun winter she tends to go more grey blue.


:goodpost:
Dosia is the same way, he started out black and got lighter and more smokey looking instead of pitch black.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is one of the best pics I have of it, you can see the goldish tones around his neck and shoulders.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Ah, yes KG420 just like that. I was like whoa.. I've never had a doggie that changed colors ! Lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pheonix does that same thing too.. hell get goldish lookin spots on him from time to time.. your pup is adorable!!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, I swear Mya Laid in some bleach... lol. She's got chocolate spots when we go outside lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mel gets hiughlights on his shoulders in the summer, lol. He is blond and then back to brown in the winter, just like me... lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sun can sometimes change the color and some colors just fade out. I had a blue pup turn almost Chocolate lol
As a pup








Same pup as an adult lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sun can sometimes change the color and some colors just fade out. I had a blue pup turn almost Chocolate lol
> As a pup
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking doggy! Lol can't believe how extremely different the colors look.

To the op..u got a gorgeus pup. Congrats


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it's funny how their coats can change as they grow. Dosia was just about pitch black when he was a baby.


----------

